# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Θα μπορουσε να ειναι mozaic?

## gtsaka

Αυτο το καναρινι ειναι διασταυρωση απο κοκκινο λιποχρωμικο και καναρα κοκκινη μωζαικ.Ενταξει,χαζομαρα διασταυρωση,αλλα ηταν της τελευταιας στιγμης,για να μη μεινουν τα πουλια αζευγαρωτα.Το θεμα ειναι το εξης.Τι πουλι ειναι αυτο?απλως παρδαλο?η μηπως ειναι μωζαικ με οχι καλο χρωματισμο?Σημειωτεον οτι χορηγησα χρωστικη απο την αρχη και οχι μετα τις 45 μερες.Θα μπορουσε να εχει πιο ξεκαθαρα χρωματα αν δεν ειχε παρει χρωστικη?σε καθε περιπτωση τι πουλια βγαινουν απο μια τετοια διασταυρωση?παρδαλα?η 50/50 μωζαικ και κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα?

----------


## xXx

Το πουλί είναι αχταρμάς δλδ μπάσταρδο. Αν δεν το έβαφες και από τη γέννησή του θα το καταλάβαινες πιο εύκολα

----------


## kostasm3

κ μωζαικ να το πεις (που δεν ειναι) οι γραμμες στους οδηγους των φτερων εχουν φυγει τοοοσο πολυ που δεν φαινεται καν για μωζαικ...

----------

